# Going back to stock



## RyanS (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok I was a first time rooter/flash user thing and really messed up my phone. I have the CSpire Showcase and now I can't use 3G and my phone says its from verizon. I was wondering how I would go about setting my phone back up to stock and unrooting it and everything as such. I should be able to do it right? I just need someone to tell me how. 

I think I really only need a .tar file for the CSpire showcase if anyone knows where I can get it.


----------



## RyanS (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh and I can't download any apps onto my phone. Its like what I did just made a wall over the stock version and all I have to do is break through that wall.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/10728

There is a guide... not sure where you will find the stock roms for your carrier though


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...-and-cs-modems/

That is a post for the C Spire Odin files (full flash and pit).

Just click on the link for the files and then click the right arrow until you get to the file that is name "EI20.tar.md5.zip" and the pit file named "atlas_v2.2.2.pit"

After you Odin that you should be on stock C Spire gingerbread 2.3.6 EI20.

Just put the EI20 tar file in the PDA in Odin and the Pit file in pit (make sure repartition is checked).


----------



## Prymex (Jul 12, 2012)

I am in a similar situation, but with a Mesmerize EI20. I have looked for hours, but cannot find any .tar or pit files. Can anyone point me in the right direction.

As a side note, I have had bad luck with the EI20 and have not been able to get any ROMs to work either. Has anyone had any luck flashing ROMs on a newer Mesmerize?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Prymex said:


> I am in a similar situation, but with a Mesmerize EI20. I have looked for hours, but cannot find any .tar or pit files. Can anyone point me in the right direction.
> 
> As a side note, I have had bad luck with the EI20 and have not been able to get any ROMs to work either. Has anyone had any luck flashing ROMs on a newer Mesmerize?


Here is the link of USCC Mesmerize.

http://rootzwiki.com...stock-rom-eh09/

The first Non-Rooted stock rom is full stock rom of EH09. You will want to odin this along with the pit file. Put the tar file in PDA in Odin.

Just unzip it and it should have the tar file and the pit file.


----------



## Prymex (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for replying. I really appreciate your effort, but I don't think these are what I am looking for. Honestly, I don't think they exist online. Those will reset a pre-earthquake mesmerize, but mine came stock with the EI20 update installed. Unless there's a way to flash this then run the update from somewhere, but I have never seen that kind of thing anywhere either. Again thanks for your help.


----------



## Prymex (Jul 12, 2012)

Is there some way to extract such a thing from an unrooted phone. I have access to another unrooted phone exactly like mine, but have no idea how I would extract such a thing.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Prymex said:


> Thanks for replying. I really appreciate your effort, but I don't think these are what I am looking for. Honestly, I don't think they exist online. Those will reset a pre-earthquake mesmerize, but mine came stock with the EI20 update installed. Unless there's a way to flash this then run the update from somewhere, but I have never seen that kind of thing anywhere either. Again thanks for your help.


I assume you are on US Cellular. Yes it would take to you back to EH09 but if you are having issues then it might be worth a shot. If not you could just take it into a US Cellular store and I believe they could update it. I would give your local store a call and see what the easiest way to update it to EI20 would be.

See this thread: http://teamuscellula...399-ei20-radio/

The US Cellular upgrade site still shows EH09 as the latest upgrade that users can do on their own(http://www.uscellular.com/androidupgrades#mesmerize)


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Prymex said:


> Thanks for replying. I really appreciate your effort, but I don't think these are what I am looking for. Honestly, I don't think they exist online. Those will reset a pre-earthquake mesmerize, but mine came stock with the EI20 update installed. Unless there's a way to flash this then run the update from somewhere, but I have never seen that kind of thing anywhere either. Again thanks for your help.


There is also a thread on the Mesmerize regarding a full Odin stock file for Ei20: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8859-insurance-phone-replaced-w-ei20/page__st__30


----------



## Prymex (Jul 12, 2012)

showcasemodr said:


> I assume you are on US Cellular. Yes it would take to you back to EH09 but if you are having issues then it might be worth a shot. If not you could just take it into a US Cellular store and I believe they could update it. I would give your local store a call and see what the easiest way to update it to EI20 would be.
> 
> See this thread: http://teamuscellula...399-ei20-radio/
> 
> The US Cellular upgrade site still shows EH09 as the latest upgrade that users can do on their own(http://www.uscellula...rades#mesmerize)


Thanks again.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

according to the samsung support site, fe29 is the newest update.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

hottcakes said:


> according to the samsung support site, fe29 is the newest update.


do you know if there is a full fe29 odin file for uscc mes? or just use ei20 and update to fe29


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

umm...the fe29 is found at samsung's support page so you can do it via the kies, or whatever it's called. i would think that it is a full update, what else would there be? 
as far as using odin, i suppose you could do it that way if you extract the files you need to flash via odin. check out the "FE29 update?" thread for the link to the samsung site. i tried to get what i needed for odin, but couldn't find the PIT file. in any case i just flashed the radio/modem.


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is a full EI20 from uscc. The zip includes the pit file.

http://minus.com/l9pogvAHMSRX8

I use it when ever I want to go back to stock!








Regards,


----------



## d1g1taLph3r3t (Apr 19, 2013)

Could someone please explain to me the function of each of the files at http://minus.com/mbqVN7POJV so I understand what they are? I also need to know whether to flash these through ODIN on my computer or through CwM VooDoo Lagfix Recovery version 2.5.1.x on my phone.

Thank you.


----------

